# realtek wireless usb adaptor isn't working



## kcw

Hi - I need help! I have a realtek wireless usb adaptor on my hp desktop that was working until I took it out of the usb on the front of the tower and plugged it into a usb on the back of the tower. Now I can't get internet at all even if I move it back to the front! My network doesn't show up under connections. Both the playstation 3 and the netbook are picking up the wireless signal from the router.


----------



## rgsalinger

Please run an ipconfig/all and post the results.


----------



## kcw

What??! I'm sorry. I am not a computer person so you will have to explain in English for me...
What do you want me to do?


----------



## rgsalinger

Please read this for wireless problems. 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ty-issue-pre-posting-requirements-573730.html

Read this about how to use the run command. 
How to get to a MS-DOS prompt or Windows command line.

You type "run cmd". That will give you a small window type ipconfig /all and then copy paste the results into another response within this thread.

If you know how to use device manager go there and see if the adapter is shown. If it is and it's not working, leave it connected and delete from device manager and re-boot the computer. This will cause windows to reinstall it which often clears the problem Technically you should be able to hot swap a usb adapter but it doesn't always work that way.

Rgrds-Ross


----------



## kcw

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator.DESKTOP>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Desktop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-D3-20-A4-64

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator.DESKTOP>



I can't find device manager


----------



## kcw

found device manager - uninstalled the adaptor - restarted computer - no change


----------



## rgsalinger

The realtek is not a wireless adapter it's an ethernet adapter used in a wired connection. From what you posted you don't have a wireless adapter plugged into your computer according to windows. 

Take a look as the USB adapter and see if you can find out what exactly it is. Then we can figure out how to install it.
Rgrds-Ross


----------



## kcw

It says "WiFi Wireless USB Adapter" on the front and S/N 692100832WN711N0326 on the back and a white sticker with "IS 2010". It came with an orange mini-CD that says 020002 on it and intalled as the Realtek when we ran it. Purchased from this listing: Amazon.com: Wireless N USB Adapter - 802.11N - 150Mbps - Windows 2000 / XP / Vista 32-Bit / Vista 64-Bit / Windows 7 Compatible: Electronics


----------



## rgsalinger

Looks to me as if you need to install drivers for the adapter. Take a look at what's on that minicd and see if there isn't an installation folder and some kind of manual. Often with these you need to first install the drivers and then put the adapater in rather than just put the adapter in and have windows do the install. Let us know if that doesn't fix it. Or just download the drivers and install them from the manufacturers website and then reboot the computer and after rebooting plug the device in.

Rgrds-Ross


----------



## kcw

Well, it was working just fine before I moved the stick from the front usb to the back usb so it should have the drivers and whatever else it needs. We ran the disc when we first set it up and I also ran it a couple times yesterday trying to fix it, but I will try again. 
Thanks for trying to help me figure it out.


----------



## kcw

nope didn't work


----------



## rgsalinger

Point taken, the drivers should have been there already but the adapter doesn't show up in your ipconfig. What OS are you running? Since the adapter doesn't show up in windows somehow it's not installed correctly. Are you certain that you used the correct set of drivers for your OS and that you didn't get any error messages?

Next, if you know how to get to Control Panel -> System -> Device Manager, click on the network adapter icon and tell me what it says - if you know how to do a sceen print that would be great. I think we need to uninstall the adapter if it's seen there and then reboot. If it's not seen there then you didn't do the re-install correctly and we need to look at that.

Rgrds-Ross

You also should check to make sure that the USB ports you are using are active. If you have any kind of memory stick USB device you can just plug that in and see if windows recognizes it.


----------



## kcw

We have Windows XP if that's what 'OS' is. I did not get any errors messages. It said Realtek wireless lan was installed and ready to go. But, I have no idea which drivers, etc. 

All the USB ports front and back recognize my memory stick (ding and show a window with what's on it). Only the front USB ports ding when the WiFi adaptor is stuck in them; the back ones don't. 

Under network adaptor in device manager is shows 1394 net adapter and Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC


----------



## kcw

When I put the CD in it doesn't run automatically. It thinks it's pictures and I pick open folder to view files. It shows RTL8188_8191_8192_SU_WindowsDriver_1084.2.0611.2009.F0062.P0525_UI_1.00.0113.L
Then when you click on that there are a lot of choices. They are:
- a folder 88_91_92_SU_Driver (if you click on that one you get VistaX64, VistaX86, Win2K, Win7X64, Win7X86, WinX64, and WinXp - click on WinXP and get net8192su, net8192su and rtl8192su)
-folder CCX_IHV
-folder DATA
-folder EAP
-folder Release notes
-_Setup.dll
-data1
-data1.hdr
-data2
-IsConfig
-ISLangUni
-ISSetup.dll
-layout
-setup
-setup
-Setup
-Setup
-setup.iss


----------



## joeten

Hi I cannot guarantee anything but you could try here for possible a driver 
Realtek
from what I can find it only came with this 
Package Include: One Pc Wireless Usb Adapter, User Manual


----------



## joeten

Hi does one of the set have .exe beside it or application


----------



## kcw

I typed them exactly as they show up. So No none of them have .exe. The ones with the same name have different icons though. It did come with a little orange mini-cd which we used initially. It did work before until I took it out of the front usb and put it in the back usb. Now it doesn't work anywhere. 
Oh wait, the 3rd one if you hold the mouse arrow over it shows the name as setup.exe . That's the one I ran. If you click on it it comes up with REALTEK 11n USB Wireless LAN - InstallShield Wizard.


----------



## joeten

Ok can you go to control panel, system,hardware,device manager and check if you have any error flags either a yellow ! or red X if you have installed the driver again it should be clear


----------



## kcw

there are no flags.


----------



## rgsalinger

That's the one you want to run. This is a bit confusing because you've also get a real tek driver installed for a WIRED connection. Good luck.


----------



## joeten

Did you remove the usb adapter before the install some drivers require it


----------



## kcw

I have run that one several times. I should not have a real tek driver for a wired connection. The computer is confused about that.


----------



## kcw

joeten said:


> Did you remove the usb adapter before the install some drivers require it


It might have been in there. Not sure. I will try again.


----------



## rgsalinger

You do have a "real tek wired adapter" but it's probably built into your motherboard. You can see that it has a different model number from the one you're having the problem with. In any case, the other trick you can try is to uninstall the adapter in windows device manager and then reboot the computer. That usually (not always) gives you a good install.
Rgrds-Ross


----------



## kcw

Device Manager shows 1394 Net Adapter, and Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
which one should I uninstall? I thought I did that last night already (uninstall and reboot)


----------



## joeten

It is netiher of these one is the firewire (1394) the other is ethernet (wired) it appears the driver did not install


----------



## 2xg

Hi kcw,

Can you pls. try the USB wireless adapter on another computer? If it doesn't work, perhaps faulty. It seems that you have tried many times installing it from your computer.

Have you also thought of a System Restore? Restore it to a point where the USB adapter was working in your computer?


----------



## kcw

Ok. I reran the install from the cd with the adapter removed. Stuck adapter in the back USB - nothing. Stuck it in the front - finally it showed up in device manager as Realtek RTL8188SU Wireless LAN 802.11n USB 2.0 Network Adapter. It has a yellow circle with a black exclamation point. Doubleclick on it: it says "This device is not working properly because Windows cannot load the drivers required for this device. (Code 31)"


----------



## 2xg

Did you do this on another computer? Did you follow my previous advice?


kcw said:


> Ok. I reran the install from the cd with the adapter removed. Stuck adapter in the back USB - nothing. Stuck it in the front - finally it showed up in device manager as Realtek RTL8188SU Wireless LAN 802.11n USB 2.0 Network Adapter. It has a yellow circle with a black exclamation point. Doubleclick on it: it says "This device is not working properly because Windows cannot load the drivers required for this device. (Code 31)"


----------



## kcw

clicked on update driver and it fixed itself! 
Thank you for all the help! 
Two more questions:
Why does the back USB not recognize it? The back USBs work when I put in a flashdrive.
It shows unsecured wireless network. What do I need to do to make it secured?


----------



## rgsalinger

Realtek

This seems to be a link to the correct drivers along with a program to load them. You should be able to download from here - look for 8188 drivers and run the executable and the adapter should now work. What's bothering me here is that you had to have the drivers originally for this to work and the only place you could have gotten them from is the CD. Anyway, give it a try.


----------



## kcw

Any ideas on why the wireless usb adapter only works in the front usb ports and not the back ones? The flash drive worked fine in all of them. Just curious...


----------



## rgsalinger

Two possibilities I can think of. If the adapter is usb 2.0 and you have plugged in a usb 1.0 device into the hub then usb 2.0 devices may not work. The other is that the signal strength isn't as good and you're marginal to begin with. You can check that by downloading and running Xirrus. Does this mean you got it working using the drivers from the link I sent earlier?
Rgrds-Ross


----------



## kcw

Yes! - Sorry! - you must've missed a previous post. Once it finally showed up in device manager after running the cd install WITHOUT the adapter stuck in already - "Update driver" fixed it so I didn't need to go get the drivers anywhere. I think I also tried that one of the previous days but didn't have the wired ethernet cord plugged in so it didn't update because there was no internet connection. This time I had the wired connection going when I did it so I guess it was able to update itself. I have no clue why the drivers "got lost" when I pulled the stick and stuck it in the back. I guess that teaches me to mess with anything. I just can't close the cupboard door of the desk that the tower is in with it stuck in the front. 

I don't know what the flash drive is - I don't have it here right now to look at it. Could be 1.0 I guess; it's pretty old. I don't think it would be weak signal since it didn't recognize the hardware as being there at all in the back. 



kcw said:


> clicked on update driver and it fixed itself!
> Thank you for all the help!
> Two more questions:
> Why does the back USB not recognize it? The back USBs work when I put in a flashdrive.
> It shows unsecured wireless network. What do I need to do to make it secured?


----------



## joeten

Hi have you enabled wep or wpa WPA - How to Configure WPA Wireless Network Security in Windows


----------



## rgsalinger

Well I'm glad it got fixed, that's all that matters. I just don't see how the drivers got lost in the process.


----------

